# Days Off



## debodun (Nov 29, 2015)

Where you work (or worked), did they give you the days before or after any major holidays off?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2015)

Nope...I'll be working right up until Christmas eve, and I'll also be working New years Eve as well, although NYE  will be shorter hours...


----------



## debodun (Nov 29, 2015)

I know businesses that give employees the day after Thanksgiving and the day before Christmas and New Year off. If Christmas and New Year are on Sunday, then the day after. Where I worked, it was BAU except for the holiday itself.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2015)

Yep that's the only exception  where I work..if those holidays fall on a Sunday then we routinely get the next day off...


----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2015)

Not if you are in the bread business. Worked through many a holiday, depending on the day the holiday.


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 29, 2015)

depended on the year, I was a carpenter and some jobs had to be done, or done over the holidays, other years it was slow and we might have been laid off at that time, other years I was asked to work on Christmas day a few times....mostly no time off, but that was ok , no work no pay...no such thing as paid holiday....


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh heck no!!!!   Our Christmas party?  Work until 6pm and be expected to go and party afterwards. I worked 10 hour days, who wants to party after that?    We worked Christmas Eve, the day after Christmas, the day after Thanksgiving, New Years Eve and the day after New Years.
Worked in healthcare, go figure.   I never thought women would want to come in and get their yearly physicals on Christmas Eve, but they did.  Simply amazing.


----------



## Kitties (Dec 7, 2015)

We never close. Just lock the doors at 9PM.

I'm actually off Christmas eve and day. I don't even celebrate Christmas but I'll be glad to have it off. I've usually worked all the holidays.

At work this year, they didn't put up the request off list. My usual days off fell on the holidays so I'm taking them. I worked Thanksgiving and will work New Years day.

I went to one Holiday work party years ago. It was such a bust. Never again. Ours is this Saturday. I'm off and you couldn't pay me to go. I'd rather be home with the cats. Some people at work act like it's the event of the year.


----------

